# why??



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Just spent 5 hours washing / waxing the wifeâ€™s car...down she went to have a look at my 'hard work' only to find some little shit had put an egg down it.

once I managed to get it off I went looking for the little bastards that were hanging about laughing when I was washing it and made it known if no uncertain terms that I would level any of them if I found out it was them or seen them beside the car again.

It felt so wrong saying it to a bunch of 10-12 year oldsâ€¦but I feel it had to be said.

Looks like Iâ€™m spending the night on watchâ€¦.little bastards.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Better eggs than a key. Little sods - shoe em.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Surprised you held back, pick the biggest and take him home by his ear


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Couldn't have been a bird then?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well just been back out to check they haven't been back and I've noticed it all scratched now....I'm gutted its down to the white which looks lovely on the dark blue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> well just been back out to check they haven't been back and I've noticed it all scratched now....I'm gutted its down to the white which looks lovely on the dark blue


[email protected]@rds!!!!!!! :x :x :x 
You know I feel for you - is there many?

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

yip.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not nice. trip to the parents i think.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

caused by the egg or afterwards? :?

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

no way the egg did that... I recon it was done by something else


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Skin the bastards :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Really gutted for you. 

Mindless vandalism. :x :evil:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This is the result when little twats know they arnt going to get any comeback. Whats more these days you take a kid round to their parents and you get the reply "My kid wouldnt do that! Fuck off you busy body or ill smack ya" etc etc. Police wont do anything because you didnt actually see them do it. Unless you lie and say you saw them. :wink: .


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

that's absolutely crap, kids are getting worse!!

you have pm.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Seriously |I think dave is amazingly well controlled, I would be prowling the neighbourhood looking to kill if this happened to me and screw the law. Some things are beyond sensible reaction if u ask me, im fuming for u m8.


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Small children like that should be boiled in hot oil and served to their parents for Sunday lunch!! :evil:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Then if the parents don't do anything, boil them too! :twisted:

Can sympathise. My husband's psycho ex keyed along the side of my very first car (a wee fiesta - not a lot of paint on it in the first place!). We knew it was her at the time but couldn't prove it so no charges were pressed. A few months later I caught her boasting about it in the middle of a crowded pub. I needed to be restrained....... :x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's sh*t Davey :x Too much of this crap going on everywhere.

If you want to have a go with something that'll (probably) take the marks out, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you it along...good stuff from Germany that I've just picked up.

D and J xx


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That's sh*t Davey :x Too much of this crap going on everywhere.
> 
> If you want to have a go with something that'll (probably) take the marks out, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you it along...good stuff from Germany that I've just picked up.
> 
> D and J xx


Barstewards :x :x :x :x

Is the stuff in a yellow bottle [that used to be in a red bottle ] :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Without making this sound too much like an award acceptance speech I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind comments to what was originally posted to vent some anger at the little shits. Annaâ€™s amazed by the response and by the offers to help out (SLG and Jac-In-a-Box). I think it shows what a great community spirit exists on the forum and defiantly proves there are some very genuine people out there willing to help out in someone elseâ€™s time of need.

Hatâ€™s off to you all.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

f+++sake Davey you just got the car! i would go round to the parent's
house and tell them what their little B***** have done, 
feel for you mate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shall we all go round together we can call it a 'Group blame'?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Shall we all go round together we can call it a 'Group blame'?


good :idea: mate


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > That's sh*t Davey :x Too much of this crap going on everywhere.
> ...


No, needs something a little stronger :wink:

Tis good stuff from Herman the German 

Dave


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> Just spent 5 hours washing / waxing the wifeâ€™s car...down she went to have a look at my 'hard work' only to find some little shit had put an egg down it.
> 
> once I managed to get it off I went looking for the little bastards that were hanging about laughing when I was washing it and made it known if no uncertain terms that I would level any of them if I found out it was them or seen them beside the car again.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your car, i would have put my foot up ther bum's
tell anna i'am asking for her x


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi MTF and Anna, sorry to see what happened - think I'd be sick if it happened to mine. What do you do about kids in this situation? The other night some kids were kicking a ball about and it kept bouncing into my drive, within inches of my car. I was on the edge of my seat wanting to go and hunt them but whats the point - I might have woken up with the same scenario. Hope you get it sorted ok.


----------

